# Virtual Box dossier partagé



## Theverderadia (10 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai installé hier Virtual Box sur mon mac pour faire tourner Windows 7 (logiciels CAO type CATIA, Solidworks). 
L'installation de W7 se fait sans soucis et je créé sans soucis le dossier partagé dans les paramètres de la machine (sur le mac) 
Mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver le dossier partagé sur le W7. 
J'ai tenté l'installation du CD guest additions mais rien ne se passe. 
J'ai aussi tenté l'ajout d'un réseau externe avec ensuite \\vboxsrv\[nom du dossier] mais la recherche n'aboutit pas.

Peut-être ai-je mal configuré la machine virtuelle ? 
Est-ce qu'il y a une manip pour "forcer" l'installation de guest additions ? 
Est-ce qu'il y a une étape que j'ai sautée ? 
Avez-vous une idée ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (10 Avril 2018)

Tu as installé les dernières additions (Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.2.8.vbox-extpack) ?


----------



## Theverderadia (10 Avril 2018)

Je n'y arrivais pas mais j'ai finalement trouvé.


----------



## Invité (10 Avril 2018)

Et ? Ca change quelque chose avec cette version des additions ?


----------

